# WRECKED RENEGADE



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

FIRST LESSON. DONT LET YOUR BROTHER INLAW RIDE YOUR BABY. I NEED A FRONT BUMPER AND RADIATOR. ANYONE NO WHERE I CAN GET THESE. HE DONT HAVE ALOT OF MONEY.:thinking:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man. Hope you get it back up and going.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, RDC just came out with a new bumper and rad relocate all in one for the Rene :rockn:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9614


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

Ya i seen that. It looks great but dont think he has the money for it though.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I have the stock bumper off my Gade but no radiator. I cant see me putting it back on so if thats what your lookin for let me know.


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

Ya man that will work. You wouldnt happen to have the support bracket too , would you. I think I can fix the radiator, it only bent the tabs, no leaks as of yet.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

There is a radiator on eBay if you end up needing one.


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

COOL ILL CHECK IT OUT. I MIGHT JUST GET IT AND MAKE HIM PAY FOR IT ANYWAY.:flames:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd just be taking it back to my brother in law and telling him to fix it.....not like you should even be dealing with it! I'd call Can Am with his visa and just order the parts.

What ever happened to the saying "you break it, you bought it"?


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

I would love to, but then it would take forever to get it back. Dealer or him, and I would rather do it myself so i know its done rite. I dont trust either one of them. lol.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Lesson learned! Lol

hope you get it all back together and right!


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok got a radiator. The bumper i was gonna get fell through, so if anyone has 1, please let me know. Thanks guys.


----------

